# My Kitten Has An Upset Stomach??



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello

My Kitten, Waffles is almost four months old. I have been giving her Whiskas Kitten Dry Mix and decided to try her on Go-Cat Complete for Kittens. I have noticed that she seems to have the runs and is drinking quite a lot as well.
I have taken her off of the Go-Cat and am switching back to Whiskas, if her stomach doesn't return to normal then I will take her to the vet.

I was just wondering if anyone has experienced this problem or if there could be something else wrong with her?
The Go-Cat has milk nuggets in it and as most cats are lactose intolerant I wondered whether this could be the problem?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

It is probably just the change in food - you should always change food gradually over at least a week.

Even though you have changed her back to her normal food, it will still take a few days for her to return to normal.

Louise


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> It is probably just the change in food - you should always change food gradually over at least a week.
> 
> Even though you have changed her back to her normal food, it will still take a few days for her to return to normal.
> 
> Louise


what she said  you might find fasting the kittens for 12 hrs will settle their bums a bit quicker when you go back to whiskas if they haven't already begun to solid up again.  keep them on water only and no treats/kitten/cat milk for a couple days.


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> what she said  you might find fasting the kittens for 12 hrs will settle their bums a bit quicker when you go back to whiskas if they haven't already begun to solid up again.  keep them on water only and no treats/kitten/cat milk for a couple days.


Check with you vet before you follow this advice.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

audrey1824 said:


> Check with you vet before you follow this advice.


yes certainly if you are worried and don't feel comfortable doing it.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

At four months old lots of things upset their stomachs including worming and defleaing treatment, plus as owners we want to give them food they eat eagerly so we know they are thriving.

I would introduce your kitten back to Whiskers if that food was okay. I wouldn't be happy to fast a kitten for 12 hours, vets may advise this which is fine because its under veterinarian supervision and usually I have been given some sort of food substitute.

I agree with offering plenty of fresh water. If it is the change of food your kitten will return to normal very quickly, if it doesn't I would definitely speak to a vet.

I have seen where members have suggested vet's are not god, true but they know a dam sight more than me.

I once had a fright both mine were so loose it was bitty in the litter tray. I had given them too many kitten treats. 

Keep us posted.

Sue


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you very much. I will keep my eye on her and maybe cut down the kitty treats... can't be a bad idea 

She is really sleepy too but I have noticed she goes through stages of this and I always put it down to a growth spurt?

Will keep you posted on her stomach going ons


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Wouldnt feed Gocat or Whiskas to be honest, both very rich and not good for tummy's, do you have a pets at home or a pet shop that will order better food in for you. Doesnt cost much more but better for them. Like Royal Canin sensative, or RC babycat. Much better than supermarket rubbish


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Wouldnt feed Gocat or Whiskas to be honest, both very rich and not good for tummy's, do you have a pets at home or a pet shop that will order better food in for you. Doesnt cost much more but better for them. Like Royal Canin sensative, or RC babycat. Much better than supermarket rubbish


Yes, I have heard a lot about the rubbish that is put into this commercial cat food but you kinda 'trust' the brand names... or I did.

We have a very helpful pet shop about five minutes away so it is worth having a look at what they can offer. They do have a rather wide range of kitty food.

Thanks


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes I think the vet would be a good idea and they always have food to buy which could settle an upset stomach.


----------

